# Best scene in a movie



## Sarigar (Mar 26, 2004)

What is the best movie sequence you have seen?  This can be a scene that made a movie (pie scene in American Pie), or just one scene out of a really good movie that moved you.

One from recent years for me (and one that opened up a whole new genre of film) was in _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_  when Michelle Yeoh and Zhang Ziyi start floating over the rooftops in their chase/fight sequence.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Mar 26, 2004)

My favorite scenes from various movies I love:

*Conan the Barbarian:*  Conan's prayer to Crom and the battle of the mounds.  "Crom, I have never prayed to you before.  I have no tongue for it.  No one, not even you, will remember if we were good men or bad, why we fought and why we died.  No, all that matters it that today two stood against many, thats what's important.  Valor pleases you, Crom, so grant me one request: grant me revenge!  And if you do not listen, then to hell with you!"

*Empire Strikes Back:* "No, Luke.  I am your father."

*The Matrix:*  Neo vs. Smith in the subway.

*The Fellowship of the Ring:*  Mines of Moria sequence.

*The Two Towers:*  Battle of Helm's Deep.

*The Return of the King:*  The charge of the Rohirrim at Pelinor Fields.

*The 13th Warrior:*  The heroes are outnumbered and their situation looks hopeless, when a dying Buliwyf emerges from the great hall, take up his sword, and starts reciting the viking prayer...  "Lo there do I see my father, lo there do I see my mother, and my sisters, and my brothers.  Lo there do I see the line of my people back to the beginning.  Lo, they do call to me and bid me take my place among them in the halls of Valhalla, where the brave may live forever."  (I still get cold chills every time I see this scene)


----------



## VirgilCaine (Mar 26, 2004)

Ghost Dog, Way of the Samurai. 

I think that the scene in Ghost Dog, Way of the Samurai, where he is going through the house shooting all of the gangsters, really shows how people do not value their lives [and how _lucky_ Ghost Dog was--pistols are notvery powerful]. A few hundred dollars worth of body armor for each of them would have totally defeated Ghsot Dog's small-caliber rampage. 
[IIRC, all he made were chest shots. Head shots, I can understand a single shot, but chest shots are not nearly as fatal I would think.

Now, the scene with the bear hunters, that was a good scene. 

It wasn't their bear [on their property] and the likelihood of it being a man-eater when there are so few around is non-existent, and so there was no reason to kill the bear.


----------



## KenM (Mar 26, 2004)

Some of my favorite scenes of all time, in no paticuallir order:

  1. Return of the King: near the end: "My Friends, you bow for no one"
  2. Pulp Fiction: Jules Winfield (Samuel L. Jackson) Talking down the robber.
  3. Princess Bride: The duel.
  4. Pirates of the Caribebean: Jack Sparrows entrance. 
  5. Raiders of the Lost Ark: Indy shooting the guy with the swords.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm going to go with X-2...

The opening sequence with Nightcrawler in the White House was flawless.  I don't think I breathed through the entire thing the first time I saw it in the theater.

And a fav moment later in that movie is when Magneto "collects" the pins from all those grenades...you just can't help but smile at that.


----------



## Sarigar (Mar 26, 2004)

When I was four or five I watched _Silent Running_  on TV and I was emotionally shaken when I found out the robots were once people.  Still recovering from that.


----------



## shilsen (Mar 26, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *The 13th Warrior:*  The heroes are outnumbered and their situation looks hopeless, when a dying Buliwyf emerges from the great hall, take up his sword, and starts reciting the viking prayer...  "Lo there do I see my father, lo there do I see my mother, and my sisters, and my brothers.  Lo there do I see the line of my people back to the beginning.  Lo, they do call to me and bid me take my place among them in the halls of Valhalla, where the brave may live forever."  (I still get cold chills every time I see this scene)




Oh yeah! It's a fun movie and I've watched it a couple of times, but that scene is just incredible.


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 26, 2004)

Tremors - When Burt and Heather open serious fire on the worm that crashes through their bunker
Independence Day - Aliens blow up the cities
CT,HD - Jen throws down in that restaurant
Metropolis (2001) - The Ziggurat is destroyed
Sen to Chihiro no Kamakushi (Spirited Away) - Haku remembers his name
ROTK - when everyone bows to the hobbits
Return of the Living Dead - Tarman gets his head knocked off with a bat


----------



## Ferret (Mar 26, 2004)

In finding nemo when the blue fish shouts out "Escapé!"

The nightcrawler scene.

The Scene where Aragorn confronts the ghosts.

Some more I might fill in later when I remember them.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 26, 2004)

Ozu's *Tokyo Story* - The entire thing.

*Pink Flamingos* - The female "flasher" in the park--simply hysterical.

*Psycho* - the original.  The shower scene.

*A Clockwork Orange* - the first "Singin' in the Rain" scene.  Really sick.

*Night of the Living Dead* - the original - the beginning ("They're coming to get you, Barbara").

*The Rocky Horror Picture Show* - Frank N. Furter throwing off the cape--one of the funniest entrances in cinema history.


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 26, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Empire Strikes Back:* "No, Luke.  I am your father."



THE most misquoted line in film history....


----------



## Asmo (Mar 26, 2004)

The end scene in " Sixth Sense" when the truth is revealed.
When I saw it the first time it was like : "wooow!"

Asmo


----------



## Dark Jezter (Mar 26, 2004)

Several more I came up with...

*Ben Hur:* The chariot race.

*Red Dawn:*  Soviet paratroopers begin landing on the high school football field.

*The 10 Commandments:* Either "Let my people go!" or the parting of the Red Sea.

*Willow:*  Madmartigan (Val Kilmer's character) starts fighting with a sword in each hand.

*The Princess Bride:*  The swordfight between Wesley and Inigo Montoya.

*Saving Private Ryan:* The assault on Omaha Beach.

*Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves:*  The "arrow-cam" scene.

*True Lies:*  Arnold in a Harrier jet.

*Raiders of the Lost Ark:*  KenM already mentioned this one, but I love the scene where Indy draws his revolver and shoots the swordsman. 

*Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom:*  The mine cars chase scene.

*Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade:*  "He chose... poorly."

*Star Wars: A New Hope:*  The Death Star trench run.

*Return of the Jedi:*  Darth Vader unmasked.

*The Phantom Menace:*  Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon vs. Darth Maul (it's still my favorite lightsaber fight out of any of the Star Wars movies).

*Attack of the Clones:*  Yoda vs. Count Dooku.

*Flight of the Intruder:*  SAM Alley.

*Silence of the Lambs:*  Hannibal Lecter escapes from captivity by disguising himself as a mutilated guard.


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Mar 27, 2004)

*Schindler's List*: Fade to the present, as the real survivors place stones on Schindler's gravestone. Most moving image I've ever seen in a movie.


----------



## KenM (Mar 27, 2004)

Another scene I liked: Superman 2, the big fight scene with the 3 villians and superman, a good old fashioned comic book slug fest.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 27, 2004)

I've always loved the scene in Shrek when they're escaping the dragon's castle.


----------



## stevelabny (Mar 27, 2004)

the rescue of princess leia scene in star wars.

han solo gets frozen in carbonite scene in empire.

luke vs vader in empire and jedi

the first meeting of c-3p0 and r2d2 and quigon and obiwan vs darth maul in phantom menace

screw all you guys who love the awful special effects and bash the great acting by hayden... anakin saying "theyre animals, and i slaughtered them like animals" is great in aotc

sams going further from the shire than hes ever gone before,sam joining the fellowship  and the death of boromir from fellowship.

the crazy gollum-smeagol scene in two towers

pippins song in rotk, second saddest movie scene ever

the original matrix has tons, ill go with the reveal of the matrix and gun-combat in the stone columns 

the opening sequence in raiders

the nightcrawler scene, the magneto breakout, the magneto hand grenade scene, and jean greys last scene in x2

uncle bens speech and death in spidey. they nailed it. and peter telling mj NO. booyah. 

the cheesy soundtrack entrance of kingpin and bullseye in daredevil and the  see-saw scene. campy goodness.

buzz trying to fly and falling in toy story. saddest movie scene ever.

the mutli-transformation ending of emperors new groove.

the first look inside madison square garden in godzilla.

jt's first appearance, the glass coffee table,and  "eskimo" in heathers

the wide shot of the whole labyrinth in labyrinth

"37?!" from clerks

"your mothers a tracer", hoopers anti-star wars rant, and the infamous santa clause/easter bunny/ man friendly lesbian/ man hating lesbian sequence from chasing amy

kyles mom, and the medley of all the songs in the south park movie

the opening sequence, and the first look at hogwarts in harry potter

part of your world and giant ursula in little mermaid

Jack Sparrow upset about the loss of his rum in POTC


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2004)

Big Trouble in Little China: Lo Pan verse Jack Burton

Spaceballs: Lone Star verse Dak Helmet, Dark Helmet playing with his Dolls

Plan 9 From Outer Space: The aliens explaining Plan Nine

Shawshank Redemtion: The morning after the escape

Best of the Best: The last two fights

Predator: When they all shot wildly into the woods hitting nothing

Predator 2: Then end on the spaceship when all the Predators are revealed

Sneakers: At the end when they are asking favors from the Goverment

Dave: The imposter president goes to the factory and the kids shelter

Top Gun: Opening Scene

Few Good Me: Trial scene with Jack and Tom

Star Trek 2:  Kahn!!!!!!!!!   

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: End credits with Paul Reubens still "dieing"

Major League: The fans of the Indians commenting about the team 

Split Second: Final confrontation with it

Die Hard: Bruce Willis in the air ducts muttering to himself; Bruce dropping C4 down the elevator shaft


----------



## Krieg (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaws

Brody, Quint & Hooper are in the galley drinking, telling stories & comparing scars. Brody asks Quint about a scar that he didn't mention. Quint says it was a tattoo he'd had removed. Hooper ribs him about it saying "mother". Quint replies that it was of the "USS Indianapolis". Hooper is stunned. Brody is confused. Quint explains...


Quint 







> Japanese submarine slammed two torpedoes into our side, chief. It was comin' back, from the island of Tinian Delady, just delivered the bomb. The Hiroshima bomb.
> 
> Eleven hundred men went into the water. Vessel went down in twelve minutes. Didn't see the first shark for about a half an hour...Tiger...Thirteen footer.
> 
> ...




Best...monologue...ever.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

The baptism scene in Godfather.  The way Coppola intercut the images of the baptismal ceremony with the assassinations of the Corleone family's enemies, culminating with the priest asking Michael "Do you reject Satan in all of his forms?".  Coppola used a similar device in the other two films, but this one set the bar.

 Michael's offer for Senator Geary in Godfather II.

 The walk-through in the Copa in Goodfellas.

 Can you tell I'm a mob movie nut?


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 27, 2004)

Apocalypse Now - The Airborne "cavalry" attacks...to the tune of "Ride of the Valkyries!"  Simply awesome.  

Also from Apolcalypse Now - Martin Sheen's character emerges from the water with the machete in hand.  The look in his eyes...you knew that _someone_ was going down.

Yet again from Apocalypse Now - The whole sequence, from Kurtz just standing there and letting Martin Sheen cut him down (intercut with the scenes of the sacrificial bull being slaughtered, and the whole metaphor there about Kurtz being sacrificed to avoid embarassment/repercussions to the Army, ie Kurtz is sacrificed to the "greater good" which is not, in fact, good at all.), and then Martin Sheen emerges from the bunker, and you can see him start to put his feet down that same road that Kurtz went down...and then he turns his back on it and walks away.  Sublime.

Return of the King - Theoden's speech to the charge of the Rohirrim.  That was awe-inspiring - six thousand horsemen throwing themselves on the enemy, screaming "DEEEEATH!"

Also Return of the King - Pippin's song and Faramir's doomed charge.  I choked up on that one, and I _never_ choke up at movies.

Two Towers - Theoden's charge out of Helm's Deep, when all appears to be lost.

Two Towers - the Ents attack.  That scene with the Ents emerging into the blackened clearing, and you just know that Saruman is royally screwed...

Fellowship - Boromir's death.  The emotion in that scene was incredible, and he had one of the best dying speeches I've seen in film.

Pirates of the Caribbean - Jack Sparrow's entrance.  Actually, pretty much any scene with Jack in it.  But especially his entrance - that was pure comedic genius.

A Shot in the Dark - Clouseau accidentally smashes the piano.  "But that was a priceless Steinway!!"  *Clouseau is unfazed* "Not any more, Madame."

Master and Commander - Hollom's suicide, and the events leading up to it.  

Master and Commander - The sailor who falls overboard off Cape Horn has to be left behind, and you can see him still trying to stay afloat and fading into the distance.

Das Boot - Pretty much the whole movie, but especially when they finally get the U-Boat to surface.  I felt as happy and relieved as though I was on that submarine, I cared for the characters so much.

Das Boot - The ending.  Just when they think they're home safe...

The Perfect Storm - After the Andrea Gail is capsized and sinking, Capt. Tyne (George Clooney) and Bobby Shatford (Mark Wahlberg) are trapped in the wheelhouse as the boat goes down.  Silence, except for bubbling of air escaping.  Then Tyne turns to Shatford and says regretfully, "I'm sorry..."  Shatford grins and says "It was a hell of a fight, though!"  Then they all drown.  That was a great (ie sad) ending to a great movie.

Can't think of any more at the moment, but probably will later.


----------



## Pants (Mar 27, 2004)

*Fellowship of the Ring*: Gandalf vs. the Balrog, Boromir's death
*The Two Towers*: Helm's Deep
*Return of the King*: The Rohirrim Charge, 'You bow to no one...,' Eowyn kills the Witch King
*Apocalypse Now*: The Airborne cavalry attacks, Martin Sheen rises out of the water
*The Princess Bride*: The duel between Wesley and Inigo
*Empire Strikes Back*: Vader's infamous words...
*Return of the Jedi*: 'DARTH!'
*The Wrath of Khan*: 'KHAAAAAAAN!,' and the dogfight in the nebula
*The Undiscovered Country*: The dinner scene with Gorkon and Chang bombard's the Enterprise with torpedoes while quoting Shakespeare
*Raiders of the Lost Ark*: Indy shoots the swordsman, the Nazis' faces melt
*Temple of Doom*: Mola Ram pulls the still beating heart out of the living sacrifice and burns him alive...
*The Third Man*: Harry Lime is revealed by the light of a window while 'The Third Man' theme plays in the background
*Shawshank Redemption*: Tim Robbin's character emerges from the pipes and tears off his shirt.  Awesome scene...
*The Matrix*: Neo vs Smith in the subway, the big shootout
*The Matrix Reloaded*: The car-chase scene
*Spiderman*: Peter learns to use his powers
*X-2*: Magneto escapes, Nightcrawler attacks the president


----------



## Dark Jezter (Mar 27, 2004)

*Full Metal Jacket:*  Any scene with R. Lee Ermey in it. 

*Wayne's World:*  The "Bohemian Rhapsody" scene.

*Dumb and Dumber:*  Turbo-Lax.

*There's Something About Mary:*  "How the hell did you get the beans above the frank!?"

*Young Frankenstien:*  Any scene with Eyegor. 

*The Shining:*  "Heeeeere's Johnny!"


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Full Metal Jacket:*  Any scene with R. Lee Ermey in it.



 Good call, and may I add: the scene in the bathroom with Hartman, Joker and Gomer Pyle when 



Spoiler



Pyle wastes Sgt. Hartman and then himself


.  That scene gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 27, 2004)

Leonard talks to his rifle.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 27, 2004)

_X-Men:_ Cyclops and Wolverine 'Yeah, that's him'. 
_X2_: Magneto and Pyro. 'You are a god among insects'. 
_Superman:_ When Clark reveals his costume for the first time.
_Rat Race:_ You. Should. Have. Bought. A. Squirrel.
_Rosemary's Baby:_ 'You're holding him wrong', when she just.. gives in and accepts everything.
_Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956):_ When Dr. Bennell realizes Becky has been taken over.


----------



## clark411 (Mar 27, 2004)

Adding to the list.

Watership Down: Hazel chases the Black Rabbit at the end. (You can argue both chases are great scenes).

The Patriot: The silent young daughter of Gibson's character breaking down on the beach as her father leaves.

Phantasm: Just about any scene with the hovering silver death-ball.  I had nightmares as a child for years.


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 27, 2004)

X-2: Magneto and Pyro on the helecopter.  "You are a god among insects.  Never forget that."  That _was_ Magneto.
Also the subtle shape in the water in the final scene.  When I realized what it was, my eyes bugged out and I said under my breath "no !&$@ing way!"  Nicely subtle.

Return of the Jedi: Luke finally goes berserk at Vader, pounding him into the ground, followed by the Emperor lightninging him and Vader redeeming himself.

Episode 2: The final scene, with Palpatine standing on a balcony, overlooking the clone troopers marching into the proto-star destroyers, with the music gradually morphing into the Imperial march.

The Two Towes: The march of the ents emerging from the forest, combined with the "natural world" musical theme transformed into a war march.

Return of the King: During the siege, Gandalf telling Pippin about the afterlife.
- The final fight over the ring at Mount Doom.
- The armies of Gondor before the open black gate, with the Eye streaming bright before them.  Aragorn is tempted by Sauron in a scene filmed like the temptation of Isildur, and passes the test.

Big Trouble in Little China. Egg Shen: "It shall come out no more!"  Jack Burton: "What?!?  What shall come out no more?!?"  Heck, any scene with Egg Shen and Jack. "How'd you get up there?" "Wasn't easy!"


----------



## Wombat (Mar 27, 2004)

Casablanca:  "Les Marsailles" (sp?) and "Major Strasser has been shot"

Duck Soup:  all of it  

Zulu:  Singing "Men of Harlech"

Lawrence of Arabia:  most of it  

Bridge on the River Kwai:  the finale

The Adventures of Robin Hood:  "Welcome to Sherwood, m'lady!"

Beetlejuice:  need I say it...?  "Day-o!"

Heathers:  the final confrontation

Just a few for consideration


----------



## Psion (Mar 27, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Return of the Jedi: Luke finally goes berserk at Vader, pounding him into the ground, followed by the Emperor lightninging him and Vader redeeming himself.




That one.

That and the acompanying spacefighter battle.

*A Few Good Men*: Colonel Jessep on the stand. "You can't handle the truth!"


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 27, 2004)

*The Big Lebowski*:

Walter: Ah, f**k it, Dude. Let's go Bowling.

and

Quintana: Nobody f**ks with the Jesus.

Walter: Eight-year-olds, Dude.

*The Empire Strikes Back*: It's already been said...
*The Phantom Menace*: Duel of the Fates.
*Attack of the Clones*: Yoda duel. Nuff said.
*Fellowship of the Ring*: The Fall of Gandalf and Boromir's sacrifice.
*The Two Towers*: Helm's Deep.
*Return of the King*: "You bow to no one..."
*The Matrix*: You said it. The Subway.
*The Matrix: Reloaded*: Freeway.
*American Wedding*: Do I even need to say it? Bachelor Party!


----------



## Lady Mer (Mar 28, 2004)

Return of the King: the lighting of the beacons
Fellowship of the Ring: Aragorn smiles as he goes to face the orcs
Raiders of the Lost Ark: the crew on the boat watches as Indy climbs on top of the sub.
Last Crusade: the final ride into the sunset
Rob Roy: the final duel at the end
The Ring: "You weren't supposed to help her. Don't you understand, Rachel?  She never sleeps." and when 



Spoiler



Samara climbs out of the television and does her superspeed moment


----------



## Wolf72 (Mar 28, 2004)

Deep Blue ... or is it Deep Blue Sea?  anyway the underwater, genetic lab that's working on sharks one ... with Samuel L. Jackson.

Greatest scene: he's giving the ol' we're #1 speech ... and then one of the super sharks comes out of the water and eats him


----------



## Revenge of the Bjorn (Mar 28, 2004)

In no particular order: 
*The Song Remains the Same:* Its Gandalf! Wait no, its the hermit from Four Symbols.  Wait its...Jimmy Page!
*Raiders of the Lost Ark:  * All the "Holy Crap! I get it now!" scenes, like the "Heil Hitler" revealing how the Nazis' had the inscription and reading the inscription "They're digging in the wrong spot"  Also the Warehouse.  
*Bowling For Columbine: * Its a Wonderful World
*Almost Famous:* "How do you know when its kicked in?" "I'm on drugs!" and basically all the bits from that party scene.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Mar 29, 2004)

*Return of the Jedi:* The fight over the Sarlaac pit.

*Best of Show:* Fred Willard's commentary

*Fellowship of the Ring (EE):* "Mordor, Gandalf: is it left or right?" "Left."

*The Two Towers:* Legolas shield-surfing (sorry—I'm a sucker for cheesey action sequences)

*Return of the King:* Cirith Ungol

*History of the World Part I*: The Inquisition (what a show!)


----------



## BobROE (Mar 29, 2004)

The Fifth Element: The fight scene with opera in the background.

Equilibrium: The gun dueling scene

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie: I can't really pick one.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 29, 2004)

Startrek VIII: First Contact.
The scene where Lily and Picard talk about his "quest" to destroy the wha...borg. 
A very fine piece of art by Patrick Steward, I think.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Mar 29, 2004)

> Red Dawn: Soviet paratroopers begin landing on the high school football field.




The Americans singing "America the Beautiful" [?] before the Soviets and their AFVs mow them down. Always brings a tear to my eye.
The spider holes during the ambush at the gas station.
The dead man behind his bumper-stickered car in the beginning.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Mar 30, 2004)

Battle scenes from Return of the King.
Likewise, the Aragorn dream scene

The ballroom scene in Beauty & the Beast

The wide shots of Egyptian temples in The Mummy movies (recent ones)

Esmeralda sings God Help the Outcasts in The Hunchback (animated)

Freeing the Harpy in the Last Unicorn (Never run from anything immortal, it attracts their attention)

The chess scene in Harry Potter

Ballroom scene in Labyrinth

Part of your world scene in the Little Mermaid (this movie/song got me through high school)

"Of course you don't have wings, you're a boy!" - The Dark Crystal (and virtually all of the Dark Crystal.)

Shoplifting scene in Breakfast at Tiffanys

Night on Bald Mountain scene in Fantasia

Lilo & Stitch 
4 scenes : "Ohana means family", "Lost", Lilo exlains why she needs to feed Pudge the Fish, and "She looks like she could use some lovin'"
(Lilo & Stitch is a darn funny movie)

Train scene and Ballroom dream scene in Anastasia (animated) (I apparently like ballroom scenes...)

Tough to Be a God - Road to El Dorado

Pirates of the Carribean - Any scene with Jack Sparrow in it, esp. the one when he is on the island.

to name a few... (I like cartoons)


----------



## Sarigar (Mar 30, 2004)

Normally movies use abuse of animals as a way to convey a character as being evil.  However, Arnold seems to be one actor who can get away with it and it still is humorous.  In Conan he knocks a camel out, and in True Lies he bashes the two attack dogs together and knocks them unconscious.  Two good scenes because they do go against the norm.


----------



## Mallus (Mar 30, 2004)

*Mr. Roberts* --Mr. Roberts and the ship's doctor making aged Scotch from scatch. And, of course, Ensign Pulver throwing the tree overboard...

*The Royal Tenenbaums* -- Margot's first play. Or Pagoda stabbing Royal, again.

*Pulp Fiction* -- "If you say "what" one more G--...."

*Willy Wonka* -- The boat ride.

*The Producers* -- the muscial numbers.

*Annie Hall* -- Alvy giving the tour of his childhood. "Now I'm a methdone addict."

*This Island Earth* -- The ship descending/docking on Metaluna [okay, so this is really my favorite matte painting]

*Forbidden Planet* -- Morbious explaining the fate of his 'marvellous Krell' while the Id Monster pounds away at his space-house.

*Some Like it Hot* --Tony Curtis doing Cary Grant whilst on the yatch-date with Marilyn Monroe. This isn't as dirty as it sounds.... no really, its funny.

*Trainspotting* --Ewan McGreggor slinking away w/the money to the tune of Born Slippy.

*Blade Runner* -- Roy Baty ultimately saving Deckard's life.

*Casablanca* -- the start of a beautiful friendship, of course...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 30, 2004)

_Scorpion King_ - Boo!  It set the stage of the movie.
_Raiders of the Lost Arc_ - The switch of the gold statue and bag of sand.
_Raiders of the Lost Arc_ - The truck fight.
_Big Trouble in Little China_ - Nine Demon bag.
_Big Trouble in Little China_ - In the underground.
_Wrath of Klan_ - The final battle.


----------



## Altalazar (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokyo Raiders - "We control All of the Tissue-Givers in this area."


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 31, 2004)

Bah! This is too easy. Great scenes in great movies -- anyone can do that.

Here's a challenge: The BEST scene in the WORST movie. Points for:

Crappiness of movie
Coolness of scene
Lack of other cool scenes in movie
Presence of David Hasselhoff, Susanna Hoffs or Dustin Hoffman (don't ask why, just accept)
Come on.


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 31, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Bah! This is too easy. Great scenes in great movies -- anyone can do that.
> 
> Here's a challenge: The BEST scene in the WORST movie. Points for:
> 
> ...



Probably should have started another thread for this one...but oh what the hell.  The part in "Alien: Ressurection" where an alien starts killing guys in an escape pod and then Dan Hedaya's character chucks a grenade into it without hesitating right before it blasts off was pretty cool.  Of course a few short moments later it had to get all stupid again when he takes out a piece of his _brain_ and looks at it, but the first part was cool nonetheless.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 31, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Bah! This is too easy. Great scenes in great movies -- anyone can do that.
> 
> Here's a challenge: The BEST scene in the WORST movie. Points for:
> 
> ...



Hmmm, it ain't "cool" but I laughed my butt off...

Ishtar.  The scene where they are composing, "Tellin' the truth can be dangerous business..."


----------



## Tallok (Mar 31, 2004)

Fight Club: the lye scene. and I will never ride an airplane the same way after the scene about oxygen
Pulp Fiction: the bacon scene. the bible quote
donnie Darko: the last scene, flashing to all the different people
Waking Life: opening sequence of "dream is destiny"
and how did noone mention  go-go from kill bill?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Mar 31, 2004)

*Rocky:*  In the 14th round of the fight, a battered and beaten Rocky is knocked to the floor by Apollo Creed.  As Adrian watches, Rocky shakily pulls himself to his feet (despite his Manager yelling at him to stay down) and gets back into the fight.  The look of disbelief on Apollo Creed's face is priceless.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 3, 2004)

"Ghost ship" Where everyone on the dancefloor is slain in the Ultimate "Cut and slow fall" scene ever made.


----------



## Altalazar (Apr 3, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> "Ghost ship" Where everyone on the dancefloor is slain in the Ultimate "Cut and slow fall" scene ever made.




Oh yeah!  That one rocks!  I would get it on DVD just to have that immortalized...


----------



## KenM (Apr 3, 2004)

*Risky Business* Rebbecca De Mornay's(SP?) entrance. *True Lies*  Jamie Lynn Curtis' dance scene, stole the movie.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 3, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Here's a challenge: The BEST scene in the WORST movie. Points for:
> 
> Crappiness of movie
> Coolness of scene
> ...



Oh that's easy:

- The Smith-possessing-whatshisface scene in Matrix Revolutions.  The entire movie was wretched otherwise, but the acting in that scene was lots of fun. (Whatshisface's, that is. Keanu didn't actually do any acting in that scene.  Or movie, for that matter. Heck, for that matter, no one else did any actual acting in that movie either.)

- The D&D Movie: Richard O'Brien's performance as the king of thieves and Tom Baker's performance as the king of the elves.

- Starship Troopers:  Right after the earth ships invaded in tight formation and were blown to smithereens, they regrouped and then... invaded in tight formation again and were blown to smithereens again.  It looked cool and I couldn't help but cheer for natural selection in action.

- Highlander not-the-1st-or-3rd: Um... I'm trying... err... ummm...  Oh #&*% it! There were no cool scenes in that movie-which-never-existed-anyway.


----------



## Caliber (Apr 6, 2004)

Return of the King - Pippin's song as Faramir and his riders charge to doom

Braveheart - Wallace's speech to his army ... "Everyman dies. But not everyman truly lives"

Braveheart - "Freedom!"

Below - When the flashlight moves across the port hole and a face is there ...

Fight Club - too many to single 'em out

Matrix - when the truth if discovered


----------



## Particle_Man (Apr 7, 2004)

Existence: "Existence is paused!" and face goes down in the pasta.  I've wanted to do that in a restaurant, ever since I saw the movie.

Kill Bill v.1: The super long tongue scene was cool, but so were all the others.

Return of the King: Sam at the near end, crying over never seeing Rosie again, when he and Frodo are certain that they are going to die.

"Seven voyages of Sinbad": The skeleton fight scene, baby!


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 8, 2004)

Alright, we've had a number of entrants, so let's go to the judges and see how the contest stacks up for now. Remember we give points for the Crappiness of the movie, the Coolness of the scene, and the Hoffness of the whole thing (that is, for the presence of David Hasselhoff, Susanna Hoff or Dustin Hoffman). The three basic categories are each out of 10, so the final total has a potential maximum of 30. We also award bonus points, mainly in order to skew the results. Here we go:

*Kai Lord:*
The part in "Alien: Resurrection" where an alien starts killing guys in an escape pod and then Dan Hedaya's character chucks a grenade into it without hesitating right before it blasts off was pretty cool. Of course a few short moments later it had to get all stupid again when he takes out a piece of his brain and looks at it, but the first part was cool nonetheless.
Crappiness: 10
Coolness: 4
Hoffness: 0
Bonus points for Wynona Rider: 2
Total: 16

*John Crichton*
Ishtar. The scene where they are composing, "Tellin' the truth can be dangerous business..."
Crappiness: 9
Coolness: 2
Hoffness: 3
Total: 15

*frankthedm*
"Ghost ship" Where everyone on the dancefloor is slain in the Ultimate "Cut and slow fall" scene ever made.
Crappiness: 8
Coolness: 5
Hoffness: 0
Total: 13

*KenM*
Risky Business Rebbecca De Mornay's(SP?) entrance.
Crappiness: 7
Coolness: 6
Hoffness: 0
Bonus points for, er, no reason whatsoever: 2
Total: 15

*KenM*
True Lies Jamie Lynn Curtis' dance scene, stole the movie.
Crappiness: 10
Coolness: 3
Hoffness: 0
Bonus points because I don't want anything ever associated with that movie to do well even at something like this: -13
Total: 0

*Michael Tree*
The Smith-possessing-whatshisface scene in Matrix Revolutions. The entire movie was wretched otherwise, but the acting in that scene was lots of fun. (Whatshisface's, that is. Keanu didn't actually do any acting in that scene. Or movie, for that matter. Heck, for that matter, no one else did any actual acting in that movie either.)
Crappiness: 8
Coolness: 4
Hoffness: 0
Total: 12

*Michael Tree*
The D&D Movie: Richard O'Brien's performance as the king of thieves and Tom Baker's performance as the king of the elves.
Crappiness: 8
Coolness: 5
Hoffness: 0 (but hey, Tom Baker and Riff-Raff have to be worth something. Have an extra 2 points)
Total: 15 or thereabouts

*Michael Tree*
Starship Troopers: Right after the earth ships invaded in tight formation and were blown to smithereens, they regrouped and then... invaded in tight formation again and were blown to smithereens again. It looked cool and I couldn't help but cheer for natural selection in action.
Crappiness: 8
Coolness: 6
Hoffness: 0
Bonus points since Denise Richards is a suitable stand-in for Susanna Hoffs: 1
Total: 15

So for now we have Kai Lord in the lead, but with three others close behind. It's anybody's race still. Woot!


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Apr 8, 2004)

*The Iron Giant *  When the giant flies off to destroy the missile and right before the impact he closes his eyes and says, "Superman..."

I always get a lump in my throat during this scene.  Always.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 8, 2004)

*The Cool Crap Hoff Contest (entry #2)*

Okay, I'm gonna push the Ishtar button again because I remember a scene that is _even worse_. The camel scene in the market. Nuff said. I thought I was going to die laughing at how bad it was.

- JC, who is hoping for more phantom points.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Apr 8, 2004)

For Barsoomcore...

*Commando*  Nearly every scene oozes simultaneously with crapulence and utter cooldom.

Arnold picks up an occupied phone booth and chucks it.

Arnold's car continuously repairs itself throughout his chase with Solly.

Arnold makes a plane fly by threatening it.

Arnold flings a saw blade at a guy and cuts the top part of his head off.

Arnold blows up hundreds of cardboard standees on his assault against the bad guys' base.

...and more!

Also has lines that are simultaneously the BEST and WORST lines in a movie ever.

"I eat Green Berets for breakfast--and right now I'm VERY HUNGRY!"

"Don't bother my friend--he's dead tired!"

...and more!


----------



## David Howery (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm..
"Most jaw dropping scene":  in ROTK, right before the charge of the Rohirrim, when the camera pulls back and you see 6000 Rohirrim howling their heads off...
"Best Line Ever":  from "Return of the Living Dead", where one of the zombies is trying to break through a door to get to his girlfriend and yells out, "If you love me, you have to let me eat your brain!"   
"Most Disturbing Scene":  "The Exorcist", when Linda Blair slams her mother to the floor, sits on the bed, and her head twists around to look straight behind her... that scene gives me the willies every time...
"Best Duel":  the end of "Rob Roy"... you can tell the two men really hate each other...
"Makes Me Cry Every Time": death scene in "Brian's Song"...
"Makes Me Laugh Every Time":  the scene in Porky's where the coaches are all gathered in the principal's office discussing the guy who stuck his, uh, manhood through a hole in the girls' shower...


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Buffy the Vampire Slayer: End credits with Paul Reubens still "dieing"




It's a small thing, but I thought it would have been a riot if Joss had used this scene again in the credits of the Buffy series finale.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Apr 8, 2004)

Another craptacular entry:

*The Last Starfighter*

"We're locked into the moon's gravitational pull! What do we do now?"

[whirrrrr... *click*] "We die."


----------



## kolvar (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh well, I don't know the title in English, I know the movie as Robin & Marian (Robin Hood with Sean Connery and Audrey Hepburn).
The End, when she explains, why she had to poison him. I allways, allways, allways cry!


----------



## Trance Fiend (Apr 9, 2004)

*Braveheart*

The ending scene of Braveheart.  "You have bled with Wallace, now bleed with me."  Gets me every time!


----------



## Sarigar (Apr 9, 2004)

Westerns always lend well to roleplaying.  _Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid_  has a great sequence where they are being tracked by the bounty hunters.  "Who are these guys?"


----------



## milotha (Apr 9, 2004)

Too many favorite scenes!

Pulp Fiction: Recovering the briefcase. "Now that is a tasty burger."
Memento: The chase scene.  I'm chasing him. No, wait, he's chasing me.
Amedeus: The scene where Salieri plays the march for Amedues's entrance.
Conan: "What is best in life?" scene
Fight Club: The first bar coversation between Tyler and Ed Norton.  "You sure did lose a lot of versitile solutions to modern living."
Falling Down: The fast food restaurant scene.  "What's wrong with this picture."
Dark Star- The taped personal diary by Pinback.


----------



## FraserRonald (Apr 9, 2004)

kolvar said:
			
		

> Oh well, I don't know the title in English, I know the movie as Robin & Marian (Robin Hood with Sean Connery and Audrey Hepburn).
> The End, when she explains, why she had to poison him. I allways, allways, allways cry!




Just thought I'd pipe in and mention that in English, the movie title is still "Robin & Marion" and it is a great movie. Sean Connery and Audrey Hepburn: how could it miss?


----------



## Revenge of the Bjorn (Apr 10, 2004)

*M*A*S*H: * The football game "Alright bub,...."


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 10, 2004)

Conan the Barbarian:  The scene in the crypt.

Dark City:  When they figure out what's going on.  Plus, the end battle is the best super-powered fight I'd seen in ages.

Star Trek: Nemesis:  The best capital ship battle in YEARS.

LotR: The Two Towers:  The Ent Charge.

Brad


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 10, 2004)

I liked at the end of *Fight Club* where Joe (Tyler?) and Marla watch as the banking towers are disintegrated by project: Mayhem to the strains of "Where is my Mind?" by the Pixies


----------



## Tallok (Apr 11, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I liked at the end of *Fight Club* where Joe (Tyler?) and Marla watch as the banking towers are disintegrated by project: Mayhem to the strains of "Where is my Mind?" by the Pixies



 that may be the best ending to any movie.... or at least one of the best


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> that may be the best ending to any movie.... or at least one of the best




Preach on Brother Tallok


----------



## Joshua Randall (Apr 15, 2004)

Now that it's come up, I must mention several great scenes from _Conan: the Barbarian_ -- a movie that is surprisingly (?) well-made movie:

* The "reveal" at the Wheel of Pain, when the musical score swells and we see Ahhhnuld for the first time. Nicely done camera work. Good use of the wheel and the circular movement as an anology for time passing.

* Of course, the "What is best in life?" scene is highly quotable.

* The little look Conan gives the wolves after he retrieves the Atlantean sword, as if to say, "Now the hunted has become the hunter!" Immediately after this, we see him decked out in wolf pelts. It's subtle, and most people miss this on first viewing.

* Another look that Conan gives Subotai when the latter makes fun of Crom as a god. People rip on Arnold's acting chops, but not everyone can pull of _indignant_ quite the way he can in this movie.

* Yet another look that Conan has on his face while sharpening his sword in preparation for the rescue. Subotai: "We kill Thulsa Doom another day. Eh, Conan?" Conan: [silence] [looks very, very angry] [scraaaaaaaaape of whetstone on sword]

* As they flee from the Mountain of Power, Valeria is confronted by two mooks. She stops and taps her sword on her off hand, as if to say, "Come get some!" *That* is an iconic scene for any sword-and-sorcery fan.

* The Battle of the Mounds. In my opinion, one of the best set-piece battle scenes in any movie, from any genre. Simply outstanding. The music is fantastic as well. And, of course, another quotable line: "Grant me one thing: revenge!"

Gads. Now I want to leave work early so I can watch this movie before my wife gets home.


----------

